# رحلة الى صحراء جبلية ( محمية وادى دجلة ) ...تقرير كامل بالتفاصيل والصور



## مصطفى-حسن (11 فبراير 2014)

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من فترة كنت على النت بدور على اماكن للخروج والفسحة ليوم واحد بس مش خروجة عادية كنت عايز خروجة 
مثيرة شوية وفى اثناء البحث اتكعبلت فى المحميات الطبيعية فى مصر

وبعد بحث قليل استقريت على انى اروح محمية وادى دجلة اللى فى صحراء المعادى

وبعد بحث عن المحمية على النت مطلعتش بحاجة مفيدة قوى غير الكلام الرسمى بتاع وزارة البيئة ووزارة السياحة وبعض مواضيع خاطفة فى بعض المنتديات

لكن مفيش موضوع يروى عطشى للمعرفى عن المحمية قبل ما اروح ليها

بلغت اصحابى واتفقنا على الخروج يوم الجمعة 7-2-2014

وقبل ما اخرج كنت جهزت كل ما يلزم لرحلة فى الصحراء الجبلية دى

اول حاجة قلت فى نفسى لازم عربيتين عشان لو واحدة غرزت التانية تسحبها
وجهزت الحبل الازم 
وطبعا الاكل والمية والمشروبات الساخنة
مناديل مبللة
شنطة اسعافات اولية
وجوانتى لكل فرد عشان تسلق الجبال 
وكشافات عشان الكهوف 
وبوصلة 
والاهم من دة كلة الخيمة

والخيمة دى سببها انى لما بصيت على المحمية من صور القمر الصناعى (جوجل ايرث) ملقيتش فيها مكان ظل عشان نقعد فية للراحة وتناول الطعام

وهيا خيمة انا اللى مصممها ومنفذها بايدى وهيا تاخد 10 افراد جلوسا او وقوفا مع ترابيزة فى النص وشكلها غير شكل الخيمة 
التقليدية والخيمة اللى بتتباع جاهزة

ودى صورة من الصيف اللى فات ليها




والميزة اللى فيها انها بتتلم فى شنطة مقاساها 35 سم *30 سم * 150 سم
وبحطها فى الدواسة الخلفية اللى قدام الكنبة اللى ورا فى العربية


طلعنا يوم الجمعة 7-2-2014 الساعة 6 الصبح 
ووصلنا المحمية حوالى 7.30 صباحا

وقبل ما نخش المحمية اتفقنا اننا مش عايزين صور تذكارية
عايزين صور عشوائية
يعنى اللى ماسك الكاميرا يصور الاحداث كلها عشوائى من غير ما يقول لواحد اقف فى وضع معين عشان اخد لك صورة
وكان معانا كاميرتين للتوثيق وصورنا بيهم 680 صورة













ودى صورة من القمر الصناعى (جوجل ايرث) لمدخل المحمية




التذكرة ب 3ج للفرد والعربية ليها تذكرة بردو 3ج والموظف بينبة عليك ان اخرك الساعة 4 عصرا تكون على البوابة

سالتة فية اى تعليمات او ممنوعات او كدة قالى لا

بس اخد مننا كلنا البطاقة الشخصية وكنا 6 افراد فى عربيتين لانوس و فيات 131 يعنى كل اللى اخدة 25ج فقط

عدينا البوابة ودخلنا المحمية والتزمت بالمدقات اللى العربيات عاملاها وتدريجيا وبسرعة اكتشفت ان اقصى سرعة ليا هى 20 كم/س 
وطبعا الكلام دة مش بمزاجى دى اجبارى من الطريق لانة عبارة عن مدقات جبلية لو حاولت او فكرت تجرى عليها هيحصل حاجة من اتنين

1- انك تسمع وتحس بعفشة العربية وهيا بتتفسخ من وعورة الطريق
2- انك هتلاقى نفسك قاعد جوة مكنة فشار وعمال تتشال وتتحط فى العربية ودماغك هتخبط فى سقف العربية وبردو من وعورة الطريق

عشان كدة طول ما انا جوة المحمية كنت ماشى على الغيار الاول واقصى سرعى هى 20 كم/س









وبدأنا نتفرج على جمال الطبيعة والجبال من حوالينا وجوانا رغبة محمومة بالتسلق








مشيت حوالى كيلو وبعدين لقيت مكان يصلح للتسلق ونجرب فية تسلق عادى بدون اى معدات






واندفع الجميع برغبة محمومة فى الوصول لاعلى نقطة فى الجبل













ووصلنا لارتفاع كنا شايفين فية العربيات صغيرة قوى فى الصورة اللى جاية





نزلنا بعد كدة من على الجبل
ومشينا لقدام شوية وكنا خدنا فكرة مبسطة وسريعة عن الطلع والنزول من على الجبل
وانت طالع مفيش خطورة خالص
لكن وانت نازل الخطورة كلها  لانك لو طاوعت اندفاع جسمك من الاعلى والجاذبية الارضية 
مش هتلاقى نفسك غير فى قاع الوادى على احسن الاحوال بضلوع وعظام مكسورة


ركبنا العربيات ومشينا لقدام مسافة لحد ما لقينا منظر جميل منحوت طبيعا فى الصخور




واخدت صورة لنفسى





وزى المرة اللى فاتت 
حمى التسلق والاندفاع اجتاحت الجميع








ووصلنا لارتفاع اعلى من المرة اللى فاتت
وبنظرة واحدة للصورة اللى جاية هتلاقينى مشاور على مكان العربيات فى قاع الوادى بسهم ازرق
وسهم احمر للارتفاع اللى وصلنالة





استريحنا فوق لمدة ربع ساعة 
وبصراحة المنظر من فوق خرافة وممتع









ونزلنا تانى بس المرة دى بحرص اكبر من المرة اللى فاتت









وركبنا العربيات وطولنا لقدام مسافة اطول
عشان نلاقى اماكن اجمل واصعب للتسلق









لحد ما لقينا نحت جميل من صنع الطبيعة فوقفنا عندة




*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (11 فبراير 2014)

*
لحد ما لقينا نحت جميل من صنع الطبيعة فوقفنا عندة









وكالمعتاد
حمى التسلق..........
تصيب الجميع............





























وهنا اتعلمنا من نفسنا بعض البديهيات فى الطلوع والنزول
اولا وانت طالع متنقلش رجلك من مكانها الا لما تكون متأكد ان التانية ثابتة فى مكانها
ثانيا متتمسكش بالصخور الصغير لانها ممكن تخونك
ثالثا احنى جسمك كلة لقدام وانت طالع
رابعا اتجنب الصعود على الاماكن اللى فيها انهيارات صخرية

ونزلنا من المكان دة وركبنا العربيات وكملنا لقدام 









وهنا لاحظنا ان الوادى بينحدر لاسفل يعنى كنا بننزل لتحت
اعتقد كنا تحت مستوى الارض العادية




فى الصورة اللى جاية هتلاحظ ان الطريق نازل لتحت
منحدر بدرجة ميل متوسطة










ولقينا مكان اجمل واروع من اللى كنا واقفين فية
نحت طبيعى اكبر واعلى واجمل














ومحاولات للتسلق 
ولكنها كانت صعبة فعلا ولم ينجح احد فى التسلق






ولم يكن هناك مانع من بعض المرح








*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (11 فبراير 2014)

*









ثم انطلقنا فى المكان
وكل واحد مارس التسلق بالطريقة المناسبة لية
والتقطنا بعض الصور


















وواصلنا التقدم للامام لحد ما لمحت كهف
لكنة مكانش كهف على الارض
كان كهف على ارتفاع حوالى 4 طوابق عن سطح الارض
وقفنا العربيات وطلعنا لة عشان نشوفة
وعشان تعرف تميزة من بعيد حطيت علية سهم احمر




وتوجهنا كلنا علية ورا بعض 
عشان نشوفة او نستكشفة بمعنى ادق لانة كان اول كهف نشوفة


























ولما وصلت تحت منة اكتشفت ان الحتة اللى فاضلة مش هينفع اطلعها لانها صخرية عمودية





فرحت ادور على مكان تانى اطلع منة للكهف










ولقيت مكان فعلا اطلع منة للكهف 
لكن الصعوبة كانت هتبقى فى النزول من نفس المكان
وكان الحتمال المخاطرة عالية
واحتمال انى اقع اعلى

فمرضيتش اغامر ونزلت





وانا نازل لمحت كهف تانى على بعد حوالى 200 متر 

شاورت للمجموعة علية وسبقتهم لهناك

















*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (11 فبراير 2014)

*

وهما جم ورايا
وصلت للكهف ابص علية









واستنيت باقى المجموعة لما طلعت






واقترحت عليهم الدخول لاستكشاف الكهف
وبدأ النقاش بينا وبين بعضينا عن جدوى الدخول الى الكهف
خصوصا ان نور الشمس مش واصل الا لحوالى 7 متر فية وبعد كدة الباقى ضلمة

تطوعت بالدخول اولا
 ودخل ورايا احد الاصدقاء










وخرجنا منة بسرعة من الريحة المعفنة اللى فية
وعشان نستنشق هواء نقى









وعاد الجدال والنقاش حول جدوى الدخول
والمخاطر الى احتمال نلاقيها فى الداخل
ولو حد جرالة حاجة هنعمل اية وهنتصرف ازاى
وبدا الحماس لدخول الكهف يقل
بس انا كنت عايز اعرف الريحة العفنة اللى جوة الكهف
دخلت الكهف للمرة التانية ولقيت احد الاصدقاء داخل ورايا فالتقطت لة صورة من داخل الكهف










متحملش الريحة العفنة فخرج بسرعة
لكن وانا جوة فى الحتة الضلمة  وانا مش شايف اى حاجة لقيت نفسى بدوس على حاجة زى السفنج

وطيت على الارض ومسكتها بايدى عميانى وخرجت برة الكهف وهيا فى ايدى
وطلعت برة ابص عليه





مكنتش محتاج لعقلية اينشتاين عشان اعرف ان اللى انا ماسكة فى ايدى  وفى حجم حب الارز بس لونة اسود دى فضلات خفاش
والريحة العفنة اللى احنا شامينها دى ريحة غاز الميثان اللى بتنتجة فضلات الخفاش
والحاجة الاسفنجية الى انا دوست عليها دى طبقات فوق طبقات من فضلات الخفافيش

باختصار شديد احنا كنا واقفين قدام كهف عبارة عن مستعمرة للخفافيش
وبوضوح اكتر احنا كنا قافلين باجسامنا المخرج الوحيد للخفافيش من باطن الكهف

وبدا اللقلق يعرف طريقة لينا
ورغبات بالانصراف تجتاح البعض خصوصا اللى نفسة ضيق








بالنسبة ليا غاز الميثان مكانش مشكلة 
انا كغواص حر بقدر اكتم نفسى مع حركة مستمرة لمدة دقيقة ونصف على الاقل 
ودة معناة انى اقدر اقطع مسافة 50 متر فى عمق الكهف

بس كان فية كذا ملاحظة
اولا انا نسيت اجيب الكشافات عشان انور جوة الكهف
ثانيا احتمال الاقى عقارب او تعابين دة مستبعد لانها من ذوات الدم البارد والكهف كان حر جدا
ثالثا لو انا تعثرت واصبت فى داخل عمق الكهف مش هلاقى حد يدخل لانقاذى بسبب الظلام والخوف وان مفيش حد هيقدر يكتم نفسة
فترة طويلة لحد ما يدخل ويطلع بيا
رابعا ان انا ممكن اسبب بدون قصد حالة هياج للخفافيش اللى جوة والاقيها لابسة فى وشى وفى جسمى

وبقيت محتار
عين فى الجنة وعين فى النار
رغبة فى الانصراف بامان
وفضول قاتل (نفس الفضول اللى قتل القطة فى المثل الشعبى)

ثم
ثم
ثم
.
.
.






.
.
.





.

.
.


.


.

.
.
.

.



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.

.
.

.
.






.
.
.





.

.
.


.


.

.
.
.

.



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.

.
.

للاحداث بقية



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2014)

*متابع ......*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2014)

مغامره شيقه 
متابعه ​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (22 فبراير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متابع ......*





candy shop قال:


> مغامره شيقه
> متابعه ​



*قريب ان شاء الله هرفع الجزء التانى*


----------

